# I am not in my body



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Guys, any of you feel not present at ALL no matter what you do? How can this even happen to a person?? I am not HERE, where am I???

Is it caused by the lack on inner monologue or why do I feel this way?


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Interesting question, where are you then? Probably right where you are, just your brain is jumbled and isn't processing information correctly.


----------



## Aleks_ (May 13, 2016)

I feel like this. Feels like Im not doing the things I see my body doing. I feel like a observer. Its not so much scary as it is confusing. When I look down and see my arms they don't feel like mine. I feel like IM living along side another person. Not quite like split personality disorder but I feel like there's someone else in my body therefore I never really feel alone... As insane as that sounds its mainly because of how poorly I have phrased it,' it just a weird sensation :/


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah I'm having a hard time with this as well. Just never feeling present. My mind is always elsewhere. I feel forever zoned out, always staring into space. I seem to lose track of everything as well, films I watch, errands or minor stuff I have to get done, things people tell me. If a person's story is longer than 10 seconds or so I sometimes find myself saying "just tell me another time" because I can't focus long enough to retain any of it.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Couple of weeks ago i was in an amusement park with some friends. When we took some of the cool thrilling rides, afterwards i felt like i missed out on it. Like i was an outside observer who struggled to comprehend what actually just happened. It's really fucked up


----------



## revuptheglory (Feb 14, 2016)

mezona said:


> Guys, any of you feel not present at ALL no matter what you do? How can this even happen to a person?? I am not HERE, where am I???
> Is it caused by the lack on inner monologue or why do I feel this way?


Yes.. I felt like I missed an entire year of my life. I don't even know my friends and family any more. Haven't been "here" for so long I don't remember what it feels like to feel like a real, live human being. So horrible.. Can't even cry I'm so numb lol


----------



## amarpreet123 (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a strong knowledge of who I am and how my mind works, so I know exactly where my body isn't meant to be since I've finished school. The three years my self should have been at Uni my body was at home.

My patterned routine and nature since a child has been fucked up


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I would definitely say I am completely gone. Absolutely no sense of self. Don't recognize anything and my body is not whole or mine. I feel like i am in danger 24/7 bc of this. My body feels weightless and not human. I never speak and I basically am dead. Non existent. No soul, no feelings, nothing. Don't remember who I am or anything about me. I no longer exist.


----------



## amarpreet123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Snap. I am not me. I'm leading a life outside of me. My intelligence has gone or cannot be used in the way I should. Basically I'm not functioning from how my brain was made at birth. It sucks.
I'm constantly watching myself


----------



## amarpreet123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Aleks_ said:


> I feel like this. Feels like Im not doing the things I see my body doing. I feel like a observer. Its not so much scary as it is confusing. When I look down and see my arms they don't feel like mine. I feel like IM living along side another person. Not quite like split personality disorder but I feel like there's someone else in my body therefore I never really feel alone... As insane as that sounds its mainly because of how poorly I have phrased it,' it just a weird sensation :/


Spot on


----------

